# Diatom Filter - System 1



## wonivek (May 19, 2010)

Anyone know where I can get a System 1 diatom filter in Toronto, Ontario Canada?

if you use Diatom filters, let me know how it worked out. I'm quite intimidated by the setup of the vortex.


----------



## cidco (Aug 10, 2010)

*Diatom Filter*

They are great polishing filter.

- The powder requires you to handle with caution.
- There is a trick to starting the filter.

** Once you get hang of handling and starting you will love the filter.


----------

